# MV Londoner / Lawrentian



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

I am looking for pictures / info on two of Oregon Steamships Co ships - the bulk-carrier Lawrentian and the Londoner ( not the cargo ship but the coaster which followed her.
Londoner had at some time been sunk, raised and repaired at Middle docks on the Tyne and renamed Londoner

Rgds
Steve Woodward(Pint)


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi Steve, Go into Mervyn Blower's website *www.images-of-ships.me.uk* Select from the menu *General Cargo(Old) *and you will find the 'Londoner' there. Good luck !!


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks Awateah2 - 1 down 1 to go all need then is what happened to them, or in reality where they were scrapped.
The 'new' Londoner looked a lot smaller than I emember her.

Steve W


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

would this be your Lawrentian?
http://www.wellandcanal.ca/salties/l/lagomaracaibo/maracaibo.htm


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Many thanks John - a couple of ex Oregon guys had been looking for her, I think she looked better in Oregon Colours but this pic is certainly better than we had before which was nothing, for some reason no one had pics of her

Thanks again
Steve W


----------



## capital3 (Jan 26, 2006)

*I served on the MV Londoner from 1961 to 1966 as an Engineer. All the ships you guys are asking about are NOT the Oregon Steamship Companies Londoner. That is certainly the House Flag of Oregon. On my Londoner The O in the Green Diamond was on the Funnel as well as the Bow,
She was Sulzer powered. All the Officers both deck and engineering never changed all the years I was with her. The Skipper was Capt Peaz, Chief Officer Ernie Walters, Chief Engineer Bill Finch, 2nd Engineer Freddie Miller (Whose father was Coxwain of the Seaham Harbour Lifeboat when all handa were lost round about 1964). Most of the time I worked aboard the Londoner, we were running Grain from the States to the UK. We did the occasional run to South Africa and Japan. There is a Photgraph of my Londoner on the Site "Ships Nostalgia" and the Site "All at Sea". Hope I have been of help.

Ray Wheeler 3rd Engineer*


----------

